# QUENDAN 2 art help



## BoneMonkey (May 17, 2007)

anyone know where i can find a movie clip preferably on youtube of quendan 2 of the

mode select  screen on top where quendan dances with his other two friends i cant find it anywhere 

and the difficulty screen were the character is on a rock and does a pose 

going to make it into a avatar and sig


----------



## lagman (May 17, 2007)

Keep your Mila avatar


----------



## 2short (May 17, 2007)

oioooh yeas sticky beaver juice... chakra root... mmm


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 18, 2007)

ummm ok 

im getting sick of my mila avatar


----------



## rice151 (May 19, 2007)

isn't it spelled "Ouendan" ?


----------



## lagman (May 19, 2007)

Whq knows?

Wiki knows


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan (?????????, Osu! Tatakae! ?endan?, lit. "Hey! Fight! Cheer Squad")


----------

